# Martin Cheetah Dynabo



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

*dynabo*

I see them once in a while on the auction site.

I have always wanted one, check the prices out and let me know, 
Thanks Brian


----------



## bg7m (Apr 23, 2009)

BigCnyn said:


> I see them once in a while on the auction site.
> 
> I have always wanted one, check the prices out and let me know,
> Thanks Brian


 Don't know much about compound bows, what auction site would you suggest


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

How much you want for it? PM me.


----------



## bg7m (Apr 23, 2009)

archerm3 said:


> How much you want for it? PM me.


Can't PM for some reason??? Any offers?


----------



## twouzi4u (Dec 13, 2009)

hi bg7m, 
great to see the same bow here on this side 
my one is the same as urs


----------

